# Colubrids > Pituophis >  Tristan, the Bull

## ladywhipple02

Introducing Tristan, my new baby Bull snake:



Sorry, this is the only good pic I could get of him. This little guy is full of fire! He was given over to me by a guy moving in with his girlfriend (g/f is terrified of snakes, and, especially Tris). I was told he was a hisser, but he's definately nippy as well... not that the little worm could do much harm  :Wink:  He very rarely even hits... most times he just tries to scare you off by hissing really loudly, launching himself forward, and pulling back at the last second. 

I haven't held him very much... trying to let him get comfy in his new digs. Anyway, he's about a foot long and as thick as my thumb at his widest (and I have very small hands). 

Tristan means noisy... and he so fits the name  :Wuv:

----------


## Pork Chops N' Corn Bread

He looks nice. Now he just needs some mice or rats to eat and he'll be perfect

----------


## ladywhipple02

First feeding is on Thursday... I don't think this little guy is even big enough for a full grown mouse yet  :Smile:

----------


## JLC

He's awesome! I love bull snakes!  Of course there are always exceptions, but chances are, he'll calm down a lot over time, especially as he gets some size on him.  My gophersnake was just like that when we first got him...hissy and bluffy and generally just scared of everything.  But he outgrew it pretty fast and is very fun and easy to handle now.

----------


## ladywhipple02

Thanks, Judy! I'm just giving him his space for now. When I come home, or come out into the living room, he always pokes his head out of his hide, seeing what's going on. It's only when I remove the hide and try to touch him that he gets freaked. But, then again, if some giant hand of God tried to pick me up, I probably wouldn't be very chilled, either. :Surprised:

----------


## itzazoo

Great looking Bull. I also have one. He's about 4 1/2 ft long and such a tease when it comes to hissing. He made alot of strikes but never hit. I thought of getting rid of him, but he just has to much personality. I named him Mr. Burns(From the Simpson's) cause I think he looks like him and he's a big meany.

----------

